# New GTR From Tokyo Motor Show



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This show was great, but the show stopper was, well, ummm, 
need I say more?
No way are my shots close to DCD's, but I thought you
all would not mind seeing some more. 
DCD, were you in awe as much as I was, seeing this work of
art in the flesh? There is so much detail and CF, it is just breath-taking.

Will post more pics later, if you all want me to.

My favorite pic-not that I am gay or anything.
I simply asked him "Gimme a thumbs up" and well.....
Crowd loved it!!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

superb shots :smokin:

the more pics I see, the more I like it...I know what I'll be asking Santa for in 2007


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pics there mate!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic photo's.

I defintely agree with Dave - the more I see it, the more i like it,


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

yeah it was such a teaser, that car was beautiful though.










more pics on my blog. www.hipertekspeed.com

sorry to jack your thread hyrev.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Gorgeous! Not sure about the mirrors looking like flippers  and orange repeaters?!

Sure it'll change before release but it's just great as it is.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Lovely pictures.
Its grown on me a lot. Did they confirm what motor would be used in GTR and whether is 4wd or rwd?


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

I couldn't wait for the revealing; as soon as I saw it, my jaw dropped. I'll definitely be makin a Vectir project out of some of the official pics ^^


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix guys

Still have mixed feelings about it. I was looking at it for 30 minutes at the end of the show today. I'm understnading it but like I told you the rood line is too weird for me.

You gotta love the suspense and the way they introduced it to the crowds thought. It was a very special moment for any GTR fanatic. One to remember for sure:smokin:


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

hey dino posted some on his blogs too guys just in case you didn't know.


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Great pics as for the car well to be bruttaly honist i though the artists impressions were far better ill resurve full jugment for the first time i see it in the flesh.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

More pix:

http://blog.gtroc.com/dino/2005/10/more_of_the_gt-.html


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm not sold on the front end at all, it is too different for my liking. I really love the front of the R34, it has a visceral, angry quality to it. The same is true of the R33 and R32, although I believe it is slightly more muted. You seen a Skyline in your rear view mirror and it looks like its eating up the tarmac.

Also, I really wouldn't want to have a front-end impact at any speed with that much carbon at the front - not for safety reasons, moreof my wallet!

Still, with that much carbon I will be interested to see how heavy the car ends up being; Skylines have never been renowned for being light.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Agreed*



DCD said:


> I'm understanding it but like I told you the roof line is too weird for me.


Very pretty except for that. Just something 'not right' about it.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Nice pix guys
> 
> Still have mixed feelings about it. I was looking at it for 30 minutes at the end of the show today. I'm understnading it but like I told you the rood line is too weird for me.


Have to agree - the rear roof line is odd but the only thing I really don't like is the rear arches; they should be flared more like the front arches.

Love the front and rear views though :smokin:


----------



## Algie (Sep 21, 2003)

I think by the time that makes to to production finish that'll be a gem of a car


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i love it. truely. i think its right up to date with the styling.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

From some angles it reminds me a bit of the new Ford Mustang. I am with DCD I get it but just don't know yet. The front wings unbalance it and are a bit too max power for me. I think the problem is that no one is standing next to it so I can't gauge the scale properly.

I hated the 350Z and still do in every picture I have every seen. In the flesh though it looks great. I feel the same way about the G35 skyline coupe not to mention the R32 GTR so in short I am useless at forming opinions from pictures


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I like it, but i am sure the price range isn't going to be to my liking over here in the US anyway.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks nice and aggressive from the right angle :










(picture borrowed from the Top Gear website)


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The pictures are interesting, forgetting all about the "carbon" look. It's the aerodynamics. Notice the rear diffuser and layout, the roof line also probably owes much to getting high speed flow rates optimised, plus the front end has been "wasted" to persuade air to spill out the sides. I expect we will see a bit more work on the rear wheel arches/skirts, anyone get a good look at the underneath of the car? The front end also does not seem to have much scope for air intake for the intercooler or the engine! Or with that mini pooper scooper are they expecting some serious front high pressure point to force it all in? Screen wipers are well tucked away. All suggests they expect some serious top end speed. Anyone identify wheel sizes? 

DaveG

Edit for typo


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

It does look beautiful  Gosh the more i look at it the more i'm liking it, as said earlier some parts of the car need to be changed, especially the rear arches, roof line and maybe a little at the front, but overall nice design, i'm sure it would look great in the flesh


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I feel i shouldn't like it, but i do...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Love it. Well done Nissan :smokin:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Dont like the front end.....

Looks like a wardrobe....(the bonnet is the doors)

Has someone cut the rear valance off????

As for the rest of the car....it looks great.....

But the main question which no one seems to be bothered about is........

How does it go...and i bet you wont be able to tune it as much as the RB26

Just my opinions.....and the last one to me makes the Skyline


----------



## drift_emperor (Apr 11, 2004)

excuse me for being stupid for a moment but is it classed as a r35 gtr?


----------



## nonito (Oct 18, 2005)

Georgeous, beautyful, astonishing!


----------



## snakest (Sep 18, 2005)

I don´t like much the front and the aileron (maybe not enough agressive  , in the artworks of the proto seems more agressive) side but i think it´s a very beautiful car, rear side it´s awesome and in profile view looks great. Maybe I was expecting/wishing more R34 heritage ... i´m a bit dissapointed with that but the proto it´s cool, with a few little changes it will be one of the best cars ever made.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Looks like an Audi


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

stu0x said:


> Looks like an Audi



I just spent 20 minutes looking at it, and I thought the exact same thing, looks more like an Audi prototype.

Still not sure if I do or dont like it


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

SEX ON WHEELS


----------



## maric (Oct 15, 2005)

stu0x said:


> Looks like an Audi


I wasnt sure whether to post that and looking through the thread seeing someone else put it, it does look like a audi, hmmm the shape like a TT, i think, oh well Nissan will fix it hopefully!


----------



## Nismo400R (Oct 20, 2005)

I personally think it looks ok, i admit it looks a bit drastic but thats what I thought when the R34 came out. So I think this one will grow on us in time. The only thing im desperate to know is whats under that bonnet!!!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*gtr*

a good reason to imigrate to japan , any greek restaurants over there  
did i spot a intercooler on the pics please say yes,


----------



## bertbeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

thats my 1st look at the "proper" new gtr. its awesome and i mean it in the original sense of the word. it just stops you in your tracks. wantone soooo bad. carbon fibre detailing looks a bit halfords though, apart from that its ace!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

I think its a grower looks wise as 1st day I saw pics it was alright, but now I like it more every time I see it, but the real thing we all want to know are drive details and engine etc


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Daz said:


> Fantastic photo's.
> 
> I defintely agree with Dave - the more I see it, the more i like it,


I'll second that.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Have it as your wallpaper like me, and you'll begin to like it even more and much sooner!!!

Although the different coloured photoshopped ones look awesome. Black with 21" TE37's please!!!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Have it as your wallpaper like me, and you'll begin to like it even more and much sooner!!!
> 
> Although the different coloured photoshopped ones look awesome. Black with 21" TE37's please!!!


Bright red with 22' Nismos here please


----------



## GTRMIKEY (Sep 26, 2005)

thats one good looking car, it looks like it'll have a price tag to match!!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I heard it was going to be around 7 million yen or so, over here that is. 

Straight conversion yen to quids and that's what, about 35 grand new in the UK?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I heard 8-10 million here.
So 40-50 k in the UK....but they'll stick 25% minimum on that for VAT etc.
If I was to guess I'd expect Nissan to release more than 1 version (as they have before) with the base at about 8.25 million; v-spec (or whatever) at about 9 million.
A UK price is likely to be about 65k in that case.

(All guesswork - but makes sense to me)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I do hope you're wrong, since there's no way my (more sensible ) better half will let me spend 8 to 9 million on a weekend toy


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

to me its looks wrong, the smooth flowing lines of the car, then a sharp and angular roof line...just does not work for me...i prefered the original proto the showed a year or two back


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> I do hope you're wrong, since there's no way my (more sensible ) better half will let me spend 8 to 9 million on a weekend toy


hmmm - I hope I'm wrong too (as long as it's not even more expensive...)


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

ultimate said:


> to me its looks wrong, the smooth flowing lines of the car, then a sharp and angular roof line...just does not work for me...i prefered the original proto the showed a year or two back


 I agree, the lines don't flow. It's profile is more Supra like then a GTR. Since when does a GTR sloping nose, and the roof line while not even GTRish doesn't flow with the rest of the design. Like I stated in anonther tread, it looks more like renault designers had their hands in this then Nissan did.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*holland*

ad 25%on uk prices and you have dutch on the road prices ,


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Simply Stunning..awesome shots... when can i have one lol!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I hate to say it, but I cant find one aspect of the car that I really like...It's OK I guess, but it surely doesnt make me say WOW, I gotta have one of those!

That's OK I guess as I surely dont need the added expense of another GTR next year...I think I will stick with my R34!!


----------

